# Panasonic PT-53WX42 / Red Spot on Screen



## Packer4 (Mar 11, 2010)

I just noticed a red dot right in the center of my screen. It is small like a lipstick mark. It is permanently there even with a DVD being played. I did all the convergence stuff but nothing changed. It seems to be permimently burned on the screen. Other than that the picture is fine, no distortions.

Now what???:wave:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Look into the lenses with a flashlight with the set off. Look for debris behind the lens or a spot on the phosphor. If the former, you can remove the lens and clean it. If the latter, there is nothing you can do short of replacing the CRT(s) with the problem.


----------



## Packer4 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thank you for your reply. Ok I think I can figure out the lens thing but you got me about the phosphor?

Where do I find that guy? Are CRT's something I can replace? I am a novice, or do I need to support my local TV center?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The grainy looking surface in the face of the CRT, which you see when you look through the lens, is the CRT Phosphor. Replacing CRTs is almost never cost effective unless you get lucky and find a used one cheap. It can be a challenging process for any but the most confident and capable DIYer.


----------



## Packer4 (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi Leonard.

You are so kind tp reply. I did clean and check the lenses. I did see some dust particles so I took a straw and blew in from the side slit where the lense housing is. I did this because I do not have an air gun. It seemed to clean most debris but the problem remains. I did not actually remove the lens in fear I would throw it out of alignment. Can I do this safely or do not attempt it?

I did not see a burnt spot on the phospor. Assuming it is the CRT's do all need to be replaced or just the Red? Finally, It is 6 years old. Is it worth fixing or call it quits?

Thank you for your help.

Ted


----------

